# Inside thermometer



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

On the 65 AC cars was there a interior Thermometer that was attached to the Lens on the far left gauge.
There is a round gauge that I thought was just something showing the , gas and volts section of the gauge because it is fogged over pritty bad.
Well on a closer look, it turneded out to give the tempiture inside the car.
I dont think it is a stock item but it is very well centered and looks in place so just thought I would see if ponitac ever added it to the AC cars.
thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Never heard of it....sounds cool though!


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*dealer option?*

I was just wondering if this was something from the dealer because it seems to fit so well.
I just did not want to tear it off and then find out it was a neat little dealer installed thing.
I might just keep it in there since it has already been on the car for more then thirty years already.
Thanks


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I'd leave it also....after 30 years, I'd consider it "Grandfathered in" :cheers


----------



## Thor7352 (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm intrigued. Any chance of seeing a picture of this thermometer?

See this is the beauty of a car; if you like it keep it! 

-Thor


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

Well removed the dash from the car this week end and buffed out the lens and was able to get more information, it is not from Pontiac but Automark 48F and was made in W Germany. A note. Never Dull worked great for buffing out the haze so I could read what was on the thing.I will use this method in the future because of the resaults and it will keep for years.
I will have to check with GTO modification and funding board to see if this part will go back on the lense, so it is in the wifes hands at this time


----------

